# Best collagen supplements?



## RepOslow (Apr 23, 2009)

What's the best collagen supplement in capsule/pill form? Btw, I'm 20, but I still think it's important to get collagen=D


----------



## charish (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm, wish i could help. maybe s/o will have a great answer, if you can even do that.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know which is best but I've read a lot of good reviews for Murad.


----------



## RepOslow (May 4, 2009)

What about this one?

Olympian Labs Biocell Collagen II -- 100 Capsules - Vitacost

Containing:

BioCell Collagen (Chicken Collagen Type II) 1.5 gm

Chondroitin Sulfate 300 mg

Hyaluronic Acid 150 mg

It's rather expensive though.


----------



## RepOslow (May 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *RepOslow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about this one?
Olympian Labs Biocell Collagen II -- 100 Capsules - Vitacost

Containing:

BioCell Collagen (Chicken Collagen Type II) 1.5 gm

Chondroitin Sulfate 300 mg

Hyaluronic Acid 150 mg

It's rather expensive though.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2009)

hm I wonder if these things are actually effective. ItÂ´s probably MUCH more effective to really protect your skin from the sun (which breaks up the collagen long term) and use something like Retin-A (which is clinically proven to build new collagen). Both options are cheap (at least with a good healthcare plan Retin-A is cheap) and are proven to slow down the skin aging process.


----------



## Young-Simba (May 8, 2009)

Collagen pills/creams don't do much for you in regard to preventing/ridding of wrinkles. Do you take a multi-vitamin? Your body naturally produces it anyway, as long as you're eating healthy that's the brunt of it. The other half is taking care of your skin in the sun (over-exposure).


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 8, 2009)

natural collagen boosters are blueberries and raisins

salmon is good for your skin


----------

